# Effect Of Boiling Wax?



## Steve in PA (Jan 26, 2015)

I've done it the same way by accident. I didn't notice any difference with the final product. Not saying there wasn't, I just didn't perceive there to be.


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

As long as there is water left in the pot you know it did not exceed 212F. With no water in the temperature could have gone way up till it eventually ignited 450F perhaps. 
That is supposed to permanently alter some characteristics. In dipping wax cups for queen rearing I think they suggest 180 F. max or less.


----------



## johno (Dec 4, 2011)

I am sure bees wax will have a hydro carbon type of molecule and while boiling it in water the temperature will not get up very high, however if just heating the bees wax itself you could get the temperature high enough to start breaking down the bees wax to some volatiles which could ignite if over an open flame and the residue could change its state and have more carbon in it. Just a guess anyhow.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Thanks guys. That's about what I thought. J


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Fivej said:


> I have been processing my wax cappings, got distracted and when I got back to it, it was boiling. I am melting the wax in a crockpot with a liberal amount of water so it was actually the water boiling.
> I read somewhere that one should not boil the wax or it would cause some problem. Do you think this means not to boil the wax itself, or does it mean not to bring the water to a boil? I think it must mean do not boil the wax but want to make sure. If it will be unsuitable for some uses, I will use it for something else. Thanks, J


The more heat applied to wax, the more you remove that great beeswax smell. Process as lightly as possible and reheat as seldom as possible. Merry Christmas


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

Vance G said:


> The more heat applied to wax, the more you remove that great beeswax smell. Process as lightly as possible and reheat as seldom as possible. Merry Christmas


Thank you Vance. I knew there were reasons not to get it too hot, but forgot what they were. My wax is a lot dirtier than I thought it would be after the first round of melting so I guess I will use a filter on the second melt. J


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

What Vance said, and also if you boil the water the wax gets hydrogenated.

So when you let it harden into a block, even though you do not see it there is water in the wax, on a moleculr by molecule basis. This could be a problem for example if you melt that block down to pour into a mold such as a candle mold, droplets of water may form and go the the bottom of the mold, making a less than perfect job when you take the candle out of the mold.


----------



## Fivej (Apr 4, 2016)

So for future people checking this out, something occurred to me based on the advice given here. I have been melting my wax in water in a crock pot. After reading the posts by Vance and Oldtimer, I looked over at my crockpot and noticed condensation on the lid. An infrequent ,but often helpful, lightbulb went off in my head. Take the lid off to avoid water dripping down on the wax. J


----------

